# Polishing job!



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Just wanted to share this with you all! 


Before:

After:


----------



## turbomonkeyexpress (Nov 26, 2004)

Looks great man! how long did that take you?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

120 hours
I'm over equiped!

One hell of a job, with the rough casting pockets and the machined faces!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

:heart:


----------



## Squirrel Nuts (Aug 25, 2010)

:heart: :heart:


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

Good stuff right there, came out fantastic:thumbup:


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Thanks and it's not finished yet! center caps and barrels are out to paint!
Bolts and nuts will get a brand new plating too! 

Might go with 3" lips all around too! 

we will see!


----------



## jordondouglas1.8t (Aug 2, 2008)

Unbelievable man. good work :thumbup:


----------



## ECS Tuning (Oct 2, 2006)

Killer job!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Almost final assembly, still one polishing pass to give, before the polishing paste and scealler!


----------



## OVRWRKD (Jul 1, 2010)

What do you use for a sealer? Been trying to find something good for my supers. They got murdered at h20 last year had to take them apart and repolish, not trying to go through that again.


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

It was going on this MarkII!



But the car is now sold and so are going to be these wheels!
Was a big job, but was worth it!


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

OVRWRKD said:


> What do you use for a sealer? Been trying to find something good for my supers. They got murdered at h20 last year had to take them apart and repolish, not trying to go through that again.


Look for the collinite metal wax!
Last long enough to not be surprised by how fast the oxidation gets in them wheels!


----------



## laface96 (Jan 6, 2003)

Nice Work....


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

FS thread:
http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8.25-ET-25-ish-5x114.3-with-adapters-to-4x100

Be oiginal! RS have had their time in the spotlight!


----------



## Markg813 (Jul 20, 2010)

BBSWagen said:


> FS thread:
> http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthre...8.25-ET-25-ish-5x114.3-with-adapters-to-4x100
> 
> Be oiginal! RS have had their time in the spotlight!


they came out great :thumbup: Did you just now get then done? You've been working on these since January?


----------



## BBSWagen (Nov 11, 2007)

Markg813 said:


> they came out great :thumbup: Did you just now get then done? You've been working on these since January?


They have been finished for a 1-2 months!
Some pieces, the painted one, took longer to come in!

But since i sold the MarkII GTI they were going on, i was in no rush to finish them! 
NOW they are good to go!


----------

